# The Year in Review.



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I will add a few of the pictures from this year. I lost my camera for about 2 months out of the season, so we didn't take many, but here is a few!

Enjoy

























































































Sorry for all of the small one's but we had a photographer come with, who was working on some adds for outdoors companies, and a calendar, so he resized them so people couldn't jack them. They look about 100 times better huge! :lol:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Couple pics from the farm.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Wow, that last picture is pretty cool.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

How long till' pheasant opener??? Nice pic's boys!


----------



## HNTFSH (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice pics guys! We're far from blessed with wild birds in Ohio but we flush what we can! :thumb: Can't wait till next year.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

HNTFSH said:


> Nice pics guys! We're far from blessed with wild birds in Ohio but we flush what we can! :thumb: Can't wait till next year.


Awesome pictures!!


----------

